# Interest group forums > Electrical Contracting Industry Forum > Electrical Load Shedding Forum >  Here to answer all your questions

## Generator Man

Hi People, first post on this BB. I'm the MD of a company that specializes in supplying and installing generators, from 5kVA to 2000kVA in size.

I've noticed a lot of questions flying around on this BB WRT generators, I'm here to gladly assist and answer all your questions if needed.

 :Smile:

----------


## kernel32

Hi Generator Man,

Welcome to the forum.  I have a question for you...

I live in a townhouse complex, so a normal generator is out of the question for me.  My back door, and my front door is right next to my neighbor's door (about 15 cm apart to be precise).  What cost effective solutions are available to me?  I run a business from home, and require backup for 2x laptops, 2x printers, 1x fax, 1x TV (optional), 1x light (optional also).

Then, the solution you suggest...  Will this be automated?  What safeguards are in place (I've heard about generators being fried when the power comes back).  Is it 100% noise free?

----------


## Generator Man

> Hi Generator Man,
> 
> Welcome to the forum.  I have a question for you...
> 
> I live in a townhouse complex, so a normal generator is out of the question for me.  My back door, and my front door is right next to my neighbor's door (about 15 cm apart to be precise).  What cost effective solutions are available to me?  I run a business from home, and require backup for 2x laptops, 2x printers, 1x fax, 1x TV (optional), 1x light (optional also).
> 
> Then, the solution you suggest...  Will this be automated?  What safeguards are in place (I've heard about generators being fried when the power comes back).  Is it 100% noise free?


Hi there and thanks for the questions.

I see your problem, a generator will simply not do due to noise, the most silent sets are still around 65dB @7m, which is pretty much the kind of noise you hear inside a car when travelling at 100km/h. We can set up fully automated start/shut down functions in case of a power failure though.

The best I can suggest in this case is an Inverter/UPS, we don't do those as we specialize only in generators, but if you PM me your contact details, I can get someone that we refer all the UPS deals to, to contact you.

----------


## kernel32

Could you perhaps add their contact details to this thread?  Maybe a website link if they've got one?  Just so everyone with similar needs have instant access to the information.  Not sure what the forum stance is on giving out contact details for businesses?  Dave, is it OK?

----------


## Generator Man

Our contact details:

*Maverick Generators*

0832689449 (my direct number)
website: www.maverickgenerators.co.za
e-mail:    info@maverickgenerators.co.za

Will supply the inverter company's contact details on Monday when I am back at the office.

----------


## Dave A

> Not sure what the forum stance is on giving out contact details for businesses?  Dave, is it OK?


Local is lekker and on-topic helps  :Stick Out Tongue: 

And if people want to donate their email address to the spam bots whilst they're about it... Well, we do provide a private message service so you don't have to  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## murdock

invertors and lazer printers not always a good idea.

----------


## kernel32

> invertors and lazer printers not always a good idea.


Yes, even with a UPS they don't recommend putting a laser printer on it.  That's fine by me, as long as I can use my little backup inkjet all-in-one.

----------


## Generator Man

> Yes, even with a UPS they don't recommend putting a laser printer on it.  That's fine by me, as long as I can use my little backup inkjet all-in-one.


They should be ok on a true sine wave inverter, but cost once again is a big issue. The mostly chinese made modified SW and square wave available on our market are not compatible with a few electronic equipment. Microwave ovens for one.

----------

